# Bootmanager Question



## Bradfan04 (Jun 14, 2011)

How would I change the phone rom in bootmanager?
I currently have cm7 as my phone rom and SSX in slot 1. I would like to have SSX 2.2 as my phone rom. Is there I way I can do this without losing my setting, apps, etc.? I made a backup of SSX in bootmanager but I have read that you can not use this like a nandroid. I have read the manual on the init2winit website also and couldn't find any helpful information on my situation. Any help would be great. Thanks!


----------



## ejgilkey (Jun 7, 2011)

To my knowledge, there is no way of moving an SD rom to the phone, only using a nandroid to an SD slot. If you bring this up to the devs on their forum, they will usually get back to you. They seem pretty easy to get in touch with.


----------

